# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] 1/8 scale seat

## imogg2018

Looking for a pair of 1/8 scale seats made.
Need to be similar to a passenger car bucket seat from a acura, Toyota, etc.
I have seen hundreds of pics of what I want, but haven't found anything in 1/8 scale.
Found some 1/10 scale on shapeways, but too pricy to upscale to 1/8.
let me know what can be done. Need to be approx. 70mm wide, x 70mm deep x 108mm tall. in that range.
Thanks, Rob.

----------


## TommyDee

Do you have the STL of the part you want printed?  Its not a big thing you are asking for.  Scaling models to any scale is easy.  Knowing that the details are sufficient at the scale you want may be more important.  Where are you located?

----------


## industrialforms

We would love to help you with this project !


Hello from Industrial Forms!

We can offer really good prices and great service for your product !
Get in touch for free quote or project review by sending me email 
robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk  or true our website 
www.industrialforms.co.uk

Ohh please don't forget visit our gallery to check our project !
We are doing the best service only !

----------


## HelenGarcia

> Looking for a pair of 1/8 scale seats made.
> Need to be similar to a passenger car bucket seat from a acura, Toyota, etc.
> I have seen hundreds of pics of what I want, but haven't found anything in 1/8 scale.
> Found some 1/10 scale on shapeways, but too pricy to upscale to 1/8.
> let me know what can be done. Need to be approx. 70mm wide, x 70mm deep x 108mm tall. in that range.
> Thanks, Rob.


We can help you with this requirement. Just reach us and we'll guide you further. We are an experienced company offering 3D product modeling services at cost-effective rates.

----------


## sushmitaroy

Our team of 3D artists can help with your requirement. We can design different types of 3D product models at cost effective pricing. Get in touch with us for further discussion.

----------

